

Google announces deeper integration between gmail and Google+ - galactus
http://gmailblog.blogspot.ca/2014/01/reach-people-you-know-more-easily.html?m=1

======
rushi_agrawal
The idea seems weird. Google is trying to mix emails and social networking,
which never worked as history suggests.

Also, does this mean my mail can appear in the 'social' tab of celebrities?

